# Shipping smoked sausage ????



## shoneyboy (Oct 26, 2012)

First off I’m not sure where to put this so I started it here. If a moderator thinks it needs to be somewhere else please move to where it needs to be…..So here’s my question, a good friend of mine moved to Las Vegas, Nevada……They have requested that I send them some smoked stuff….I was considering sending them some smoked sausage and maybe a cured smoked ham, but then I started thinking……Will it spoil in shipping???? So I’m asking, if I decide to ship something, how would I need to prepare it for shipping?? Should I ice it down in an ice chest or would it be OK vacuum packed in and just put it into a box??? Or is it just not worth trying??? To expensive?? I have to go to the post office tomorrow, I was going to ask about expedited shipping, but I feel that this will get expensive very quickly……..Anyone with any ideals, I would really appreciate it…..Thanks ShoneyBoy…….


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 26, 2012)

You may want to contact Fed Ex and UPS and ask about dry ice quantities for overnight air shipments. If you vac-pack and freeze whatever you are going to ship, pack it in the appropriate container with dry ice, and send it overnight, it should be fine. I smashed bags for America West (now US Air) and the flights from Alaska were often laden with fish. I don't think I would put it in a "fit's it ships" box and risk it going ground across the country. Overnight is going to be pricey though.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 26, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> You may want to contact Fed Ex and UPS and ask about dry ice quantities for overnight air shipments. If you vac-pack and freeze whatever you are going to ship, pack it in the appropriate container with dry ice, and send it overnight, it should be fine. I smashed bags for America West (now US Air) and the flights from Washington often were laden with fish from Alaska. I don't think I would put it in a "fit's it ships" box and risk it going ground across the country. Overnight is going to be pricey though.


I forgot about Fed Ex and UPS, I will look into that too and the overnight.....Thanks for the thought...ShoneyBoy


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 26, 2012)

I edited my post as I recalled the flights coming directly from Anchorage. You can definably get the good to Vegas quickly..


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 26, 2012)

Maybe you should try it out by shipping in  dry ice over here to the Panhandle first...shorter distance..

Some sausage would be just fine..really!!!


----------



## brican (Oct 26, 2012)

I would forget the dry ice and go with gel packs --- I do pyros for scouting --- dry ice is classed as an explosive 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/other-shows/videos/time-warp-dry-ice-bomb.htm


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 26, 2012)

> dry ice is classed as an explosive


By who?

I doubt that I can go buy explosives by the pound at my local grocery store, but I can get dry ice. You can ship goods in appropriate amounts of dry ice aboard aircraft. Try that with explosives..


----------



## boykjo (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/materials/coolants.html

http://www.fedex.com/us/developer/p...bHelp/Services/Options/c_DryIceShipments.html

My B&P pks of cheese and casings come in special packaging. Its some kind of aluminum insulated paper board. Dont know if there is dry ice in the box. Theres nothing but the pkg and the contents when it gets here............... Would be a good idea to freeze it, pkg it, then overnight it when the temps drop below freezing for a few days to save you some money...... but that might not happen in LA..LOL


----------

